# Monster Mats (winter floormat) for Phaeton



## The Autobarn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy*

That's right...They're finally available.
ZVW-379-007-A List: 100.20
Vortex: 80.66
$92 Shipped anywhere in the Lower 48. 
I hope to have Pics up soon, but they do look a lot better than the one's pictured in the new driver gear.








any Q's please conct me at
[email protected]
or call
847-392-6300 ext: parts
My name is Richie








Thanks
VW
RICHIE


----------



## izu (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (The Autobarn)*

Hi. I am very interested. Are these the Winter Mats???


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (izu)*

Looks like they have a different part number than the rubber floormats that we were discussing at this thread: Winter Floormats That's pretty normal, because VW seems to have two different rubber floormat products for each vehicle - the conventional ones that have already been discussed on the aforementioned thread, and the "Monster Mat" product that Richie has identified.
Richie, if you have any pictures, feel free to email them to me and I will tack them onto this thread for you. We're all really curious.
Michael


----------



## The Autobarn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (PanEuropean)*

Pics are slow in coming and I am sorry. 
just a little bit and I'll have them for you.
thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VW
RICHIE


----------



## izu (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (The Autobarn)*

Just got my monster mats from Richie at Autobarn and they are wonderful!! He charged me 92 dollars as promised and I had my mats in 3 days. He is really professional and I would highly recommend these mats. 
izu


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (izu)*

Can you post some photos? We do have photos of the regular winter floormats for the Phaeton - they are at this link: Winter Floormats - but so far, no photos of the "monster mats".
I have the normal rubber winter floormats, and I am very happy with them. But, it would be interesting to see photos of the 'Monster Mats'.
Michael


----------



## izu (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I cannot seem to post the picture that was sent to me by Richie. Do you have an email address I can send the picture to and you can post it?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (izu)*

Yes - click on my user name at the left hand side of the screen, a new window will appear, that contains the user profile, and you will see the email address there.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (PanEuropean)*

I purchased a new Phaeton for my wife 10 days ago... In Milwaukee, we have already had a little snow - so I purchased the winter mats a couple of days after I bought the car (the mats were not available at the dealership I purchased the car from).
The VW part number is the same as indicated above: ZVW-379-007-A. 
Below are some photos of the mats - they already have been subjected to a week of use... They really don't look as dirty as they do in the photos (probably because it is dark near the floor). The other rear RHS mat (not pictured) is the reflection of the rear LHS mat. The two front mats have different shapes to accomodate the floor characteristics.
Here are the photos:




























_Modified by copernicus0001 at 1:05 PM 12-14-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (copernicus0001)*

Thanks for posting the photos. Here's another photo, courtesy of Ashwani:
*Phaeton Monster Mat*








If you want to compare the look of the "Monster Mat" (a North America only product) to the standard European rubber winter floormats, you can see pictures of the standard rubber floormats at this link: Winter Floormats. I have the standard rubber floormats in my Phaeton and I am quite happy with them.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:24 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (The Autobarn)*

I recently ordered a set of Monster Mats from Richie and they arrived yesterday exactly as advertised. I must say that these are without doubt the coolest floor mats I've ever seen. They are just as substantial as the Phaeton and will hold tons of mud/water/ice. Just in time for some really nasty weather you nice folks from the Midwest have sent our way.


----------



## apeters (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (Phat Cat)*

Ditto on getting the Mat's from Richie....very easy, very fast..


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*If your dealer does not have Monster Mats for your Phaeton...*

Here is the part number for Monster Mats for the Phaeton: ZVW379007A. They have about 1,000 sets I know of for sure. They are ideal for the winter months.
chris


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: If your dealer does not have Monster Mats for your Phaeton... (CSh2oboy)*

In seraching before buying I didn't find anyone who could match Richie's price above.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (The Autobarn)*

Please, please, Phaeton owners, don't do this to your beautiful cars. There are much better options than a big piece of plastic covering the carpet.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_Please, please, Phaeton owners, don't do this to your beautiful cars. There are much better options than a big piece of plastic covering the carpet.

Dude, I live off a dirt road and after a 14" snow storm, when I get into my Phaeton w/ snow and mud clinging to my boots and those of my passengers, I _want_ big, deep pieces of rubber covering my carpet to trap all the muck. 
I have less aggressive mats in my GMC Denali and they simply don’t protect the carpets as well. I suspect you’ve never had kids as passengers after a winter blizzard or spring rains.
Despite your obvious distaste, my Aesthetics Committee has given its approval to the Monster Mats design. And the last time I checked the mats are removable once the weather has improved.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (GTINC)*

I'm not sure I would agree that washing the velour floor mats every night is a better option, although I personally use the 'gummi' rubber floormats, because they less conspicuous than the Monster Mats, and don't absorb (as opposed to just containing) water.
Michael


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (Phat Cat)*

Phat Cat - With all the snow the Northeast has had these past few weeks; I agree, Monster Mats are worth every cent, pound, euro, etc..


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_Please, please, Phaeton owners, don't do this to your beautiful cars. There are much better options than a big piece of plastic covering the carpet.


What is your solution. I have monster mats and love them. But I am all ears.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (jmdpjd1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmdpjd1* »_What is your solution. I have monster mats and love them. But I am all ears. 

Perhaps he was thinking of one of the following:Top ten alternatives to Monster Mats
(1) Adopt the traditional Japanese custom of having passengers remove their shoes before entry
(2) Give each passenger a pair of plastic baggies to place over their shoes when entering your vehicle
(3) Buy out your local bowling alley and keep an alternate set of all shoe sizes in the trunk of your Phaeton
(4) Order VW Individual option #765, foot-washer sprays recessed into each door sill
(5) Have Michael retrofit option #765 on existing car
(6) Ride with each occupant hanging his/her feet out a slightly open door; no middle rear passengers allowed in 5 seat models
(7) Adapt the traditional Arab punishment for thievery to those who dirty your carpet
(8) Drive one of your other cars after snow or rain
(9) Move to the desert where it neither snows nor rains
(10) Wait until global warming makes Earth look like Mars




_Modified by Phat Cat at 7:38 AM 2-12-2005_


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (jmdpjd1)*

In milder climates, I suggest these clear vinyl mats. They fit perfectly and look a helluva lot better than those blace things.

http://www.autoanything.com/pr..._mats


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (Jack Orr)*

Nice mats, Jack - does the vendor custom-cut them to the size for each vehicle, or can we cut them ourselves to fit once we get them?
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (Phat Cat)*

It seems I need to be sure not to have a beverage in hand when reading Phat Cat's post or I'm going to ruin my laptop.








I've made a point of sharing the part number for the monster mats when visiting stores for training. There comes a point where function far outways form....


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (PanEuropean)*

They arrive at your home already custom cut- and with a perfect fit.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (Jack Orr)*

Are these Monster Mats still available? I noticed that VW has already dropped the Phaeton accessories from their website.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (Stinky999)*

Disregard this. I found a set on Ebay.


----------



## stephaneleclerc (Jun 23, 2009)

*Monster Matt / Winter Rubber Matt*

Here the monster Rubber matt still available in North America?
Thanks, Stephane


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Monster Matt / Winter Rubber Matt (stephaneleclerc)*

Yes, I bought a full set (front and rear) last month at the dealer, you can also buy them from from oemplus.net, http://www.1stvwparts.com or http://www.parts.com


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.oemplus.com


----------



## Twarg04 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

I just bought a set of black rubber floormats from my local VW dealer. The front mats fit great, while the rear mats are for a short wheel base Phaeton. The dealer says that's all they can get. I know the LWB rear mats have been a discussion for years. Even the mats pictured at OEMplus.com are for SWB Phaetons. Does anyone have info on the correct rear mats? Thanks


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Twarg04)*

Mike,
If you're referring to the Gummi mats, as far as I know they were only available for the SWB vehicles. I just left the tabs on at the top where they were stapled through to the display hook and that made up the extra few inches necessary for coverage. 
As far as the Monster Mats go (the heavier ribbed mats), they are LWB-specific, if memory serves me, and will achieve the coverage you're seeking, albeit with a slightly less delicate presentation.


----------



## Twarg04 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisj428)*

Chris,
Thanks for the info and the quick response. For what I paid the dealer for the mats, I expected them to fit (like the front mats do). They'd probably work, but it bugs me that they're 4-1/2 inches too short (i.e. they have the right shape at the front, but they don't reach to where they should). I guess I'll try to find the Monster Mats or some after market mats.
Mike


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (The Autobarn)*

I just wish either the gummi or the monster were brown or beige... in which case I would order a set right away.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Autobarn of Mt. Prospect sponsors monster mat group buy (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco:
The gummi ones actually don't look all that bad in a car that has a sun beige interior. They sure as heck don't look as obtrusive as the Monster Mats do. Below is a photo of my car.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Twarg04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twarg04* »_I guess I'll try to find the Monster Mats or some after market mats.

Mike,
I, along with some other members, have also ordered mats from GGBailey. While they are not rubber, I found them to be of exceptional quality and fit. I plan on ordering some for the new car for the summertime.


----------



## Twarg04 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisj428)*

Chris,
Thanks, those look like good mats. But I'm looking for a set of rubber mats for the winter rain and snow. I just got back from a weekend trip to Oregon and had planned to put the front mats in for the trip (since Oregon get a lots of rain). But in the rush to leave, I forgot to put them in. My "new" Phaeton ran really well. Unfortunately, the hood now has a scrape/dent thanks to something thrown up by a big truck I was passing.
Mike


----------



## Twarg04 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Twarg04)*

Chris,
I just re-read my post and realized that I hadn't previously mentioned that I just bought my 2004 Phaeton a couple of weeks ago. It lasted 5 years in great shape and now that I have it, it has a big scrape on the hood. Hope that's not a sign of things to come.








Mike


----------



## Aren Jay (Jun 9, 2009)

I perfer fabric with fuzzy "wool" for floormats in winter. The rubber floormats just collect water or melted snow and keep your feet wet, which promotes pedal slip, this can be worse in snow boots than in shoes.
When entering a car in snowy conditions I first, start the car and set the heaters to hot / defrost. I then get my snow removal brush or broom, depends how much snow there is. And remove starting at the top all of the snow, as much as possible, making sure that windows, and lights are not covered nor will be recovered once you start moving. Then get back in and make liberal use of the kick plate to remove as much snow as you can from your foot wear. Then with the floor air on high and hot dry as best you can your foot wear. Then wipe and dry it on the fuzzy mat (buy a cheap generic mat that you can throw away at the end of the season) Make sure it has the claw feet on the under side to keep it in place or cut a hole for the mat retention device to keep it from moving around. Then only after your footwear is dry, touch the pedals with it. Also make sure your car is not steamed up inside, then drive away. Waiting for your steering wheel to warm up if you do not have a heated wheel or warm driving gloves. Driving gloves should not be wool or mittens as they also tend to slip. Not being able to steer is almost as bad as having your foot slip off the brake pedal.
Rubber floor mats, for me, promote pedal foot slip and are just too dangerous. 
The little claws on the under side of the mat are important to both keep the mat from moving while being used and also when stuck on the ice to place on the ice feet claws down and let you drive over the mat for added grip if when you get stuck. Getting cheap mats is also good if you need to leave them behind to keep from getting re stuck.
Said floor mats also work good if you do not have a small carpet or mat in your trunk and need to change a tire in the snow. Sitting or kneeling on a floor mat will not only save your clothes but will keep you from getting wet or cold. Rubber again does not work as good as the fuzzy "wool" mats, in this instance. A small rolled up carpet in your trunk is even better.



_Modified by Aren Jay at 9:36 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
have also ordered mats from GGBailey. 

Great tip! I wasn't aware of that company. 
Am tempted to go with the beige color with a coffee edge and driver right foot heelpad. Have to see if the coffee does not clash with the wood. Will wait for a swatch I ordered from them (Fedex: no charge/swatch free).
GGBailey does not offer a picture of the Phaeton mat. Two questions:
1. floor retainer clips... will I have to create two slits with a knife?
2. shape of mats... perfect fit aroud pedals, left footrest, etc?
Thanks! I am looking forward to replacing my 5yr-plus old rubber mats which have a hole at the driver´s heel even though the car has less than 42,000 mi! (too much pedal to the metal) 










_Modified by Itzmann at 10:05 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_GGBailey does not offer a picture of the Phaeton mat. Two questions:
1. floor retainer clips... will I have to create two slits with a knife?
2. shape of mats... perfect fit aroud pedals, left footrest, etc?

Francisco,
The floor retainer clip receptacles are already in the mats, so absolutely no modifications are necessary. As for the fit, they were as near to perfect as the factory ones. 
Don from Toronto (Poppy2) turned me on to these when Brent and I did his pushbutton start. I have no reservations against them -- they certainly held up well.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Itzmann)*

Follow up. 
The GGBailey mats arrived a bit over a week ago. They are a near-perfect replacement to the OEM removable carpets. The liner underneath the GGBailey is a material with a very high drag coefficient against carpet: even without clips, these puppies wouldn't be sliding anywhere!
I ordered the chocolate brown mats, with edge in the exact same color as the OEM beige (they also have the mats in full beige, with a choice of edges).
The brown mats look very good, in my opinion, as they match the plastics on the dashboard and steering wheel, and actually manage to look clean after one week of use, which certainly the originals couldn't manage for even a single day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verdi (Oct 9, 2006)

*can a person still get the monster mats?*

I can't seem to find them. Thanks.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

discontinued long ago


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photo re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Does VWoA still sell these from the Dealerships? Thanks.


Jordan


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*I have a like new set*

Been stashed in my garage for a couple of years. Like new rubber oem mat set


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*mats*

PM sent


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Want rear Gummi mats for 04 LWB*

My P has the oval-shaped floor hold downs. My front ribbed monster mats are in fine shape, but the previous owner replaced one of the rear LWB mats with a WeatherTech mat that looks just enough out of place that it bothers me. 

What is being sold in Europe for the current LWB Phaeton or the North American A8L? 

I know that this issue has been a long standing topic and there are many good suggestions for alternatives, but I like the Phaeton-logo on the mats and their heft and water holding ability.

Thanks in advance,
G


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Very much interested in any response to this^. Thanks.



Jordan


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

I purchased these on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380481351747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

A Russian company makes them it looks like. They dont have the dead pedal flap like the pictures show, nor do they have the extra flap that goes over the propeller shaft hump in the back.

Gummi is also a Phaeton OEM supplier, check for those on a Euro ebay. The Gummi are thinner than the Monster mat. I couldnt find the Gummi and ended finding the ones a linked above, most probably showed up in the search because they had Gummi in the keyword data, also, Gummi might just mean rubber in one of those Euro languages.

As far as the Monster mats go, I love the Phaeton lettering, and Iv had the car specific monster mats in every VW Iv had, but when they are not clean, they do look very ashy and not too good looking, but once you clean them they look amazing. The tall ribs on them are very functional, but again, make them look pretty gnarly when not clean.

I have not personally seen a monster mat in a Pheaton, but a friend told me that they really change the look of the interior. Less classy, more Jeep - or out door-sy looking if you will. This turned me off them.
The ones I ended up with do change the look of the interior a little, so I can see what my friend was talking about, and the Monster mats would have done so a lot more because of their aggressive ribs. The ones I got are a little more subtle, and thats why I ended up getting them. They also do not get as ashy, and stay dark even with some dust on them, but we are talking relatively here, all rubber mats get ashy looking with dust on them.

The mats I have are a perfect fit die-cut wise, and have a nice lip to them on the edges that really make them look OEM. The only complaint I have is that the holes for the securing tab is slightly off, but this is dues to the fact that the clips are not identical in every car anyway. I will have to re-screw them to fit my mats. Once I do that, I put them on par with the monster mats, if not better since they are not as intrusive looking.

Ill try to take pictures this weekend to post up for you to see what they look like in the Phaeton

Chris


----------

